# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  Зацените композицию

## EYLLO

Всем привет! Вот не давеча сочинил. Тема родилась после многократных поездок к Черному морю.  Обозвал - Хочу в Крым (У Моря).
ВИА ЧаВо и Шухер & Аудишн. Это черновой, пилотный вариант :) Будет и продолжение - в около студийный вариант. 

http://pl1c.org/load/0-0-0-236-20

----------


## Владимир Орлов

давай продолжение, пока сыровато

----------


## EYLLO

Всем привет! Вот моя аранжировка известной темы прошлого века Green River группы CCR из Великобритании.
Не давеча закончил. ВИА ЧаВо и Шухер&Аудишн. 
http://pl1c.org/load/0-0-0-252-20
А это видео к музыкальному файлу (Нью-Йорк 15092016) :
https://youtu.be/CYsdTuDYk1w

----------

